# I spoke to Round 2 today



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I sent an email to Jamie this morning and see what information I could find out about upcoming A.M.T. Star Trek reissues. I inquired about the Gaileo 7 Shuttlecraft and Klingon Battle Cruisers and here is what I was told. The Klingon may be reissued next year and Jamie said its too early to say anything about the Shuttlecraft. The last time these kits were produced was by Ertl in 1991 and Ertl did some subtle modifications to the Shuttlecraft by opening up the forward viewports and giving the Shuttlecraft more accurate decals. My guess is the shuttlecraft will be getting a major makeover. The Klingon ship was perfect so I can't imagine it will take too long to get it into production again hopefully. One of my most favorite ships was the 22 inch Star Trek The Motion Picture Enterprise and I have had ever reissue Ertl made of it and I am well aware about the changes Ertl did to that model. I asked if we will ever see that model again. Jamie said they pondered the idea of reissuing that model again with a smooth surface but he said it would just be too expensive to do it and that we will not see that model again. He said it can be picked up on ebay for a reasonable price. I am looking forward to more of the A.M.T. Star Trek kits coming back. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for doing this footwork for us! This is great news. I think the shuttlecraft was my VERY first model, ever! (age 8?, 1972?) WOW.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

thank god i have a smoothy in a box waiting to be built


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> thank god i have a smoothy in a box waiting to be built


Smoothy?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That was the first AMT Refit model, issued in '79 or '80. It had a smooth hull, like the 1/350 PL Refit. Later models of the Refit (or -A) had a hallucious panelling job molded into the hull. Guy mentions this.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I've never seen the smoothie cheap. I thought I utterly lucked out when I got one for $40+s&h! I've seen them go for much, much higher than that. Now that it is officially in the grave, the prices might go up even more.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

What I don't get is why Polar Lights didn't mold in the vents on the dorsal hull of the Klingon D-7 as they appear on the larger AMT version.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If you are referring to the intake grills, the original shooting model and tooling model had no grills, just the recesses.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

http://modelingmadness.com/reviews/misc/scifi/ohklinga.jpg

between the Klingon insignia and lettering and the impulse manifold (?)


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Probably because those weren't present on the studio model either.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

yabut, everyone's saying that the AMT Klingon D-7 was more accurate than the studio model or some other such things.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Kind of hard for the model to be more accurate than the original, I'd think. How those grills got there is one of the great unsolved Trek model mysteries, since AMT provided the original miniature. I've seen closeups of the original, though, and there were no grills, sorry.

Then again, AMT also arranged for the construction of the lifesized Galileo Shuttlecraft, and look what a botch job that kit was (probably one of the most inaccurate of the series). Apparently the mold makers didn't bother to go down the hall and borrow a set of plans.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> yabut, everyone's saying that the AMT Klingon D-7 was more accurate than the studio model or some other such things.


Yes, the amt kit was more accurate to MJ's design than the on screen model. AMT built two 28.5" masters. The story I got was that before AMT could finish, one model was rushed to production the night before to meet their shooting deadline the next day. AMT painted it a flat medium gray. MJ painted it green/gray that night before it went in front of the cameras.

After that delivery, amt pantogaphed their second master down and refined the kit master from there, adding further details according to MJ's design.

If you want a screen accurate amt kit, you have some mods to do. If you want a Jefferies accurate design, AMT has never made a more 'perfect' kit.

AMT kit = Screen accurate = no. MJ accurate = yes.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

The grills were part of the final approved sketches of the Klingon Battle Cruiser on November 20, 1967. They disappeared (or were forgotten) from the final plans for the models, but returned again in all subsequent diagrams by Jefferies (including the ones used on set in The Enterprise Incident).








As *Model Man* said... to get the kit screen accurate, you do need to make some changes (though not a lot).


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

Shaw said:


> said... to get the kit screen accurate, you do need to make some changes (though not a lot).


(grins knowingly from the shadows)


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody made a aftermarket replacement hull for the PL D-7.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

PhantomStranger said:


> (grins knowingly from the shadows)


 I hate when he does that.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

PhantomStranger said:


> (grins knowingly from the shadows)


Okay.... well, previous versions then.

So does this mean we'll be getting improved decals as well? The color on the old kit's insignia was off. I believe it was supposed to be something more like this...








... though I've not worked much with the klingon stuff before.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

PhantomStranger said:


> (grins knowingly from the shadows)


This doesn't hint that you guys are considering changing/already have changed the master to make it screen accurate?!?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> If you are referring to the intake grills, the original shooting model and tooling model had no grills, just the recesses.


I believe he is reffering to the intake ecceses on the LEADING edges of the rear hull
and not the oblong grill detail on the upper hull.
As for this kit being 'perfect'(?) it has no window detailing on the leading edge just below the bridge housing and that is the only change I would like to see made to this kit.
as for the AMT refit/A not being reissued ever again for what ever reasons R 2 says all I have to say is if the molds cannot be upgraded then make new more accurate molds. PLEASE!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Is there any news on a re-release of the K'Tinga D7? I would actually like to see that come out, and any inaccuracies corrected.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

So NO COMMENT from Jamie on the 1/350 Enterprise? Wonder why yiou didn't ask him, sore subject???


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Probably cause R2 has no plans to make it anytime soon. I love the re-issues that are coming, but umm, AMT did all the work for ya R2. Lets see some original work, All your 1k stuff aside from the refit was done by Polar Lights. And even it had issues.

Aside from the RBOP I already have these ships, I already have accurate decals from the guys like JT and Acreation, and PNT. 

Moebius is doing great cause they take chances on stuff that nobody else has. J2 anyone, or a 39 inch seaview, space pod, new Galactica stuff, I mean come on. they aren't re-popping the PL Jupiter 2, with new decals or the chariot. Or hey a 1/350 PL seaview, with new display base.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I never had the "Romulan Bird of Prey".
I never even saw a kit of it.
So, for it to be re-released is great news for me!

Same with the "Klingon D-7"!

...and Deep Space station "K-7".


Hmmmm......
the model shop I frequented as a kid seems to have been
poorly stocked.

Although, I had great fun building the _*Enterprise*_ again and again!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

i did say it was nice to see some of the grails coming out, but the reliant, klingon bop, ent b, not so much. were not even for sure the nu-prise will be out in the next year.


----------



## Joel (Jul 27, 1999)

spindrift said:


> So NO COMMENT from Jamie on the 1/350 Enterprise? Wonder why yiou didn't ask him, sore subject???


Wait. Did something happen that I missed? Are we not getting a 1/350 TOS Enterprise now?

Last I remember, it was supposed to come out sometime in 2010. 

I was really looking forward to this. I'm done with the old kits - made enough of them years ago. I've been waiting for something that is actually, you know, accurate.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

PhantomStranger said:


> (grins knowingly from the shadows)


Alright, Jamie - I see you lurking out there. I'd really appreciate it if you couuld answer a couple of questions that I'm sure the board would love to know the answers to.

Is the 350th TOS Enterprise kit still in active development or has it been placed on the back-burner? How much of that decision was due to the WonderFest/online poll you guys took?

Secondly, are there any plans to modify the kit parts of the Galileo in order to make it more accurate?

Thanks!

Gordon


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

1/24 shuttlecraft with "Galileo 7" figures, please !!!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

i`m sure he`ll answer your shuttle question, but 1/350 talking will have to wait until after the "Enterpise" problem is fixed.

my advice is to wait until after they re-release every one of the amt kits and then, well no we'll get some more decals for a kit.....yeah its not happening.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Joel said:


> Wait. Did something happen that I missed? Are we not getting a 1/350 TOS Enterprise now?
> 
> Last I remember, it was supposed to come out sometime in 2010.
> 
> I was really looking forward to this. I'm done with the old kits - made enough of them years ago. I've been waiting for something that is actually, you know, accurate.


Latest news is the bean counters at RC2 are showing concern on creating the kit. It was pushed back to 2011 and even that is looking shaky. There is probably a good chance the kit will be canceled.

More at this link:

http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/666-round-2-models-wonderfest-wrap-up/#comments


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

If the TOS 1/350 is not possible from Round 2 then we at least know Vaderman had one in the works and may start it up again.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

years from now, moebius will aquire the rights and we'll see it, the shuttle done right, etc.

like i posted before, its nice to have some repops, but amt did all the legwork. where are all the new kits? one every other year maybe doesnt cut it.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> years from now, moebius will aquire the rights and we'll see it, the shuttle done right, etc.
> 
> like i posted before, its nice to have some repops, but amt did all the legwork. where are all the new kits? one every other year maybe doesnt cut it.


I too feel like Round 2 has no interest in many new products. If I hear one more time from them about the tooling cost for a 1/350 E, I am gonna scream! Moebius as spent many times that on new toolings a year on great kits. Sure they re-pop, but they also produce big scale subjects that people want. I was tempted to pick up a K-7 the other day, but I have chosen not to "reward" a company with my money when they have such poor business sense. If all they want to do is re-pop the work of others from 40+ years ago, I will support Moebius.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

This all boils down to finances and the state of the economy. Model company wants to produce new kits. Goes to borrow money for said kits. Bank is not willing to lend the amount that Model company wants. Model company must accept smaller loan. Less money means decisions must be made to on which kits to produce. Produce one large expensive kit or several smaller kits for upcoming year.

This is of course a highly simplified scenario but you get the idea. Round 2 knows how badly we'd like to see a large scale Enterprise. What it all boils down to is, which scenario would be in the best interest of Round 2 and only they can answer that.

I really hope we get the large TOS E someday but I also understand if we don't. Besides, already got a bunch of models to build. We've been blessed with all the great kits that have been released in the past few years.

P.S. You really can't blame the banks either if they won't approve larger loans. They are under an enormous amount of pressure due to all the bank failures and unpaid loans over the last few years. They've got the government breathing down their backs making sure they don't write bad loans. It's a tough situation for everyone.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Capt. Krik said:


> This all boils down to finances and the state of the economy. Model company wants to produce new kits. Goes to borrow money for said kits. Bank is not willing to lend the amount that Model company wants. Model company must accept smaller loan. Less money means decisions must be made to on which kits to produce. Produce one large expensive kit or several smaller kits for upcoming year.
> 
> This is of course a highly simplified scenario but you get the idea. Round 2 knows how badly we'd like to see a large scale Enterprise. What it all boils down to is, which scenario would be in the best interest of Round 2 and only they can answer that.
> 
> ...


Round 2 need to do banking with the bank that Moebius uses then, if that is the reason! The "Bad Economy" excuse has not slowed them! : )


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Well you have to realize that Moebius is a model company, period. Their resources go to producing models. Round 2 on the other hand also produces collectibles and slot cars along with models. Like models, the collectible items and slot cars must also be financed to produce. So the money that Round 2 borrows is spread a little thinner that what Moebius borrows. Again, it's a matter as to where you're going to invest the money you borrow.

There are many factors involved in these decisions. Many of which I am sure I am not aware of. Their priorities must go towards producing items that will give them the best return on their investment. Sure, Round 2 could probably make a profit on a large Enterprise kit, but they could probably make more releasing several smaller kits instead.

I just want to say I am not against the large Enterprise kit. Trust me, no one wants one of those more than I do, even if it ends up retailing at the $100+ side. I realize that It may or may not happen. If it does, hey I'll be the first in line to purchase one. If it doesn't I'll be a little disappointed but will get over it and build something else instead.

I'd say anyone who really wants this kit, E-mail or snail mail Round 2 and let them know. Round 2 like most of the model companies I've dealt with really value customer input. Be cordial with your comments. Rudeness is likely to not be taken seriously. If Round 2 should do another survey be sure to take it so they know your preferences. Most of the companies will be making their 2011 annoucements of kits in either Sept. or Oct. Then everyone will know what's coming out for the first half of the new year.

By the way, Round 2 listed some cool kit ideas if they don't do the Enterprise. I don't think anyone will be too disappointed with what they have planned for next year.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

We are considering releasing the Klingon Battle Cruiser next year. Beyond that, I have ideas for improving the kit along the lines of what was being mentioned in this thread. 

We have no plans currently for the Galileo. (we don't even have a copy of the kit at the moment) I know there is a ton of work that could be done on it but at what point is it a re-release vs putting so much into it that it would warrant a brand new kit.

We have a couple other Trek re-issues in mind for next year as well but its too early to talk about them.

The Big E? Still up in the air. We've taken surveys to use as ammunition internally to try to get the kit done. It is difficult to convince some people (who can't even pronounce the word "Romulan") to jump in on such a single large investment. We're still working as if the kit will hit the market next year (obviously I won't promise a release date at this point if it does). If we don't do it next year, we'll do other new smaller kits instead. Development of the new movie Enterprise has no influence on whether or not this project moves ahead, but overall sales of Star Trek kits does. 

As for Moebius doing more new kits, God bless 'em. If they didn't do new kits, they wouldn't have any to do. We have some catching up to do as far as new kits goes.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

PhantomStranger said:


> We are considering releasing the Klingon Battle Cruiser next year. Beyond that, I have ideas for improving the kit along the lines of what was being mentioned in this thread.
> 
> We have no plans currently for the Galileo. (we don't even have a copy of the kit at the moment) I know there is a ton of work that could be done on it but at what point is it a re-release vs putting so much into it that it would warrant a brand new kit.
> 
> ...


If the decision is that hard, obviously those in charge are not right for the project. I just feel at this point, get out of the way and let someone who has the business sense get the license so the consumer can have what they want. But hey more inaccurate reissues! Sorry if this sound curt, but how many promises can be made and broken before on loses confidence?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

RSN said:


> Sorry if this sound curt, but how many promises can be made and broken before on loses confidence?


Yeah, sometimes I think these big model companies forget how much they owe us. 

We fans are entitled to get everything we want when we want it, and if business has to suffer then so be it.

So c'mon Moebius, cough up that Spindrift or we will throw a tantrum.

We're _waiting_...


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

On the subject of the 1/350 Original Enterprise, I love the Original U.S.S.Enterprise and its within the top 5 on my list of Spaceships that I love of all time. I have no interest in a 1/350 Scale Version of it and the reason being its just to big for me. For those of you who want this kit made than more power to you. I will stick with Star Trek kits around the 22 inch range. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, sometimes I think these big model companies forget how much they owe us.
> 
> We fans are entitled to get everything we want when we want it, and if business has to suffer then so be it.
> 
> ...


Sorry Rob, just saying what a lot think. Life is too short, I should know, to suck up to people. The "fans" are customers that have a voice, and I used it. As I said, sorry if it sounded curt, I saw it in my own statement! As for the Spindrift, I have never seen a corporate announcement and then announcements of delays and polls to see if people still want it. If they ever do a Spindrift, or a Big E, fine. If not, my life will go on, God willing!
Nothing was meant as an insult, if you or anyone read it as that then I am truly sorry

My best,
Ron


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

For all you guys who 'choose' to be impatient I would like to point out to you that R2 was started by Tom Lowe the VERY SAME man who started uo Polar Lights original parent company Playing Mantis and they did mange to put out some brand new ST kits before the company got sold to rc2 and niow Tom Lowe is once again putting out St kits and all you guys want to do is cry, cry, cry for new kits,well R2 needs to sell some of the older kits they aquired from rc2 in order to be abel to produce newer kits such as TOS 350 E so have PAITIENCE people! And if you think you can put out new styrene kits then by all means go ahead and do it, other wise why not just shut up and by what you will from R2 so they have the caPitol to creat new kit molds.
Some people need to get a life instead of griping about what they don't have.
Moderators if you think I am out of line for this post thern I apoligize.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Frankly I'm grateful for their confidence in the market and willingness to put out a product knowing that it won't please everyone. I'm glad to have the opportunity to replace some of my old models, would I like them nicer? Sure! But if we're model builders, let's improve what they give us until something better comes along. I'm disappointed about the Galileo as I have no spares and the one I have is only fair. As for the 1/350 TOS Enterprise, I'll have to get by with my Master Replicas one until it comes out. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

RSN said:


> Sorry Rob, just saying what a lot think. Life is too short, I should know, to suck up to people. The "fans" are customers that have a voice, and I used it. As I said, sorry if it sounded curt, I saw it in my own statement! As for the Spindrift, I have never seen a corporate announcement and then announcements of delays and polls to see if people still want it. If they ever do a Spindrift, or a Big E, fine. If not, my life will go on, God willing!
> Nothing was meant as an insult, if you or anyone read it as that then I am truly sorry
> 
> My best,
> Ron


Do not apologize Ron!

Passion is enthusiasm is more dollars that will be paid for a product--potentially. :thumbsup:

Input is never a bad thing. We need debate and discussion and whining and complaining and maybe even a temper tantrum occasionally. It's all data for the folks who need to know how people feel about a product for better or worse. If they don't like what you say on their board, the powers that be can close the thread and remove your comments. Personally, I think that would be a mistake.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

RSN said:


> Round 2 need to do banking with the bank that Moebius uses then, if that is the reason! The "Bad Economy" excuse has not slowed them! : )


Exactly!!1 I'm tired of this bad economy/bank loan stuff- it gets old _real fast_.
Let me see- Moebius, Pegasus and Monarch seems to have produced some all new tooling lately without complaint. Moebius is going great guns with MANY new kits and some how they have to be making a good profit to keep reinvesting in new kits!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

RSN said:


> Sorry Rob, just saying what a lot think. Life is too short, I should know, to suck up to people.


Yeah, I didn't mean to pick on you. As a fellow sci-fi modeler I do understand the frustration that comes from waiting (and waiting and waiting) for a long promised model to hit the shelves.

That said, there's simply no such thing as a slam-dunk in the sci-fi kit producing biz (Just ask Frank and Dave). 

_We_ may think a 1/350 TOS Enterprise kit can't miss, but _we_ don't have to suffer the consequences if such a kit ends up gathering dust on distributers' shelves. 

If there's one thing I've learned from my friends at Moebius, Pegasus, efx, etc., it's that producing this stuff is an often thankless labor of love, and from what I can tell NONE of the guys working to bring our beloved spaceship models to market is getting rich in the process.

I'm not asking anyone to "suck up" to anyone, but a little mutual respect goes a long way. After all, at the end of the day, we all want the same thing.

(A Moebius Spindrift).


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Input is never a bad thing. We need debate and discussion and whining and complaining and maybe even a temper tantrum occasionally.


Well, we all have our own methods of getting what we want.

In my experience I find it's easier to motivate others toward a desired goal if I act like an adult and treat them with respect.

Whining may do the trick in some cases, but more often than not it simply creates the impression that the person doing the whining is a child. And children tend not to have a lot of money to spend on high-end spaceship models.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

My last word on the subject, probably : ), is; I would love to see Round 2 come out and say the project is "dead", even if it is still being debated among themselves. Then in 6 months or a year, when tooling has begun, they announce the kit officially. I would buy at least 2!!!! Now on with building. Do you have ANY idea how many small parts are in the 1/350 Titanic model. Even more fun with arthritis! The things we do for our kids!!!! Build on my friends!!!!!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a quick note wondering where all the talk of financing and loans comes from? If we needed it, I don't think my bank would give me anything! Our company is not financed by any outside source. We took a chance and we're making it work, no partners, no financing. And Rob, next trip to LA I'll be bringing your Moebius Spindrift by special delivery!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The American way!! Proud of you Frank, but you know that!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Moebius said:


> And Rob, next trip to LA I'll be bringing your Moebius Spindrift by special delivery!


Hey, maybe whining _does_ work!

While you're at it bring me a Planet of the Apes spaceship, and toss in an injection-molded Proteus to boot. 

There must be, what, fifty or sixty 47 year-old geeks like me who are just _dying_ to get their hands on the kits I mention.




Moebius said:


> If we needed it, I don't think my bank would give me anything!


A bank denying a small business loan in 2010? I'm shocked, _shocked_!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

and THAT is why moebius rocks and R2 can only re-pop,say maybe, then nothing, then here are some possible plans, then silence, then a vote. give me a break. 

as far as the economy...i'm able to barely make even part time and go to school part time with a son and a pregnant wife and still have some money to buy kits. and i'm turning into a Moebius only guy cause their stuff isnt amt crap we've mostly seen issued 3 or 4 times with the addition of decals that have fit issues.


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

*An updated shuttlecraft would be very welcome.*

Thanks for the update. I have an older version of TOS shuttlecraft. The AMT kit was never very accurate. It took me forever to find the 60s style clear roof grill work for lighting the interior. The engine modifications alone were a real bear. I always hoped somebody would come out with one containing an accurate interior and an exterior. Thanks again.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, Jamie!

Thank you so much for your reply. It was good to get specific information from an actual source.

Gordon


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

As far as waiting patiently goes, none of us are getting any younger. As has been pointed out, model builders (assemblers) are getting long in the tooth.

Sorry, thinly veiled promises that buying repops will help, won't make be buy yet another copy of a kit I already have or could buy on evilBay for less than the repop.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

exactly my point.

i'm tired of maybes and polls. you dont plan on doing anything with trek other than repops with decals that fit poorly and nobody can catch the glaring spelling error of the ship's name? seriously?

well, i guess thats what we can expect from a group just wanting to finance toy cars. Sell AMT's stuff, they already tooled it, why work when you can re-pop.

for the record i have no problems with the occasional repop. moebius just did the moonbus, but they also released a ton of new product.

In Phantoms own words, "god bless 'em" to those companies who ARE original and work for the fans, cause it is true, we're the only ones buying. forget about kids playing video games, think about the kid who goes to toys'r'us, sees the models and goes for a transformer instead. you have no idea who your market is.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Look, we all know the anxiety that comes of having a terribly good secret which if widely known would spread much cheer. Case in point with Jamie and the 350T. The bile spat up by the pitch-fork wielding masses when that good news may (I repeat, MAY) have turned bad, is most evident. 

The time is now for that kit. Building cash flow with repops is the way for them to gain capital and credibility, then so be it. It would seem that past numbers on the Refit should support the TOS, but be that is it may. Either way, it will be more expensive the longer they wait.

Jamie is just the message bearer in this case, and as with all message bearers, it is regrettable that they stick their heads out only to get the chop. Jamie is acting in good faith and on our side. Time to treat him thusly, and not as some random bum on the street you'd just as soon spit on as smile at.

As to the rest of everbody glorifying Moebius in a RoundTwo thread, I only wish Moebius made kits I am genuinely interested in. With the J2 and Moonbus as sole exceptions, they don't, and my only avenue is with Round Two to deliver the goods.


----------



## ken1701 (Mar 22, 2010)

i would like to know what happened to the master replica moulds of the tos e. round2models should do a deal with the company in china who has these moulds and use them as a place to start.


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

I think its great R2 is considering the Klingon Battle Cruiser again. It's an excellent kit. However, how about a variation of that model namely: Greg Jien's IKS Gr'oth from Deep Space Nines "Trials and tribulations".
As far as I can see the modifications are simple. Scribe lines representing the armour plating for the top and bottom of the batwing hull. Also modify the inner warp engines to include a translucent green peice of plastic to represent the warp effect. There are probably other small changes needed but I have never seen a picture of the whole ship. I believe this would get many fans to buy this kit to go with their K-7 space station.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I honestly can't understand all the support in R2's endlerss delay tactics on the big E. Read between the lines- it isn't going to happen. What possible progess has been made since last year Gary Kerr giving them super detailed plans? At that point the project was going to be sent out for cost estimates and then a move toward prototyping. Well apparently NOTHING concrete has happened since the cost estimate has come in because NOTHING has been said about a prototype being worked on! Still a project for 2011 ??? Really now....and the real laugh is you guys gotta buy lots of repops to fund the Big E...hilarious. Talk about thinly veiled sales marketing!
OK you guys can keep pestering and keep your fingers crossed.
Moebius should have Star Trek. ALL new kits because Frank knows what we, the market, wants. Not endless repops of thirty five year old kits. Maybe someday Moebius will...I put NOTHING past Frank.
Still, we are in great times these days. I honestly hope R2 astounds us and really does the Big E. That chance is very faint in my opinion.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Moebius said:


> Just a quick note wondering where all the talk of financing and loans comes from? If we needed it, I don't think my bank would give me anything! Our company is not financed by any outside source. We took a chance and we're making it work, no partners, no financing. And Rob, next trip to LA I'll be bringing your Moebius Spindrift by special delivery!


Man oh man is Frank a smart business man or not...standing on his own. He produces kits on his past success and look how many smart moves he has made...nuff said!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Anyone that thinks Tom Lowe needs a "bank loan"..is sadly mistaken....
he sits on the "cat litter " empire that comes from his family...R2
just works on its own created budget...

Z
*


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

if thats true...... then whats the hold up


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I can live with R2's repop's, I love the Ent-A and a few others but I wouldn't spend 10 bucks on a 1-350th TOS Enterprise. I just don't find it all that appealing. I'll keep my fingers crossed for those that do like it, I'll stick with the repops.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Tom Lowe does not "sit on the cat litter empire" created by his father actualy that company was sold off by Ed Lowe before his death, most of Ed Lowe's fortune went to Ed Lowe's second wife, not to his children from his first marriage.
Tom isn't going to need charity anytime soon, His father apparently provided a good starting balance for each of his children and Tom obviously has done well with his. I believe that he did quite nicely when he sold Playing Mantis and I'm pretty sure that he didn't give it all back to re-acquire pieces of that company from Learning Curve Brands.
That said, I'm pretty sure that there are some budgetary constraints at Round 2 just as with any other small company.. 
Just because Tom may be personally well off doesn't mean that he is providing an endless stream of cash for projects at Round 2...
I'm sure as with any other smart business man Tom has found ways to separate his personal finances form his business finances. This undoubtedly means that Round2 must sustain itself.
Go to the Round2 web site and look at the number of product lines / divisions there are at Round2 - lots of products other than model kits - all require investment to keep them going... so it's real easy to see how / why there are budgetary constraints at Round 2


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm not sure what all this complaining and speculating is going to do for our cause. We've expressed our desires, I don't think that taunting R2 is going to accomplish anything but perhaps create animosity that nobody needs.

Maybe we should relax a bit, they know what we want. If it makes business sense to them, they'll make it. If not, then they won't. They own the license, it's up to them.

Tib


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Maybe if they put out a giant wooden badger...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

iamweasel said:


> I can live with R2's repop's, I love the Ent-A and a few others but I wouldn't spend 10 bucks on a 1-350th TOS Enterprise. I just don't find it all that appealing. I'll keep my fingers crossed for those that do like it, I'll stick with the repops.


*OMG!!!!!!   Well then my friend...I may be wrong but I think that you stand very alone on that one, who in their right mind would NOT want one of the MOST important Sci-Fi space ships in a DECENT scale and accuracy for once!!*

*It's only the ONE ST subject that has been over looked and over due next to the TOS shuttle craft which I hope is next!*

pant pant pant......its ok...pant pant....I'm done.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

BlackbirdCD said:


> Maybe if they put out a giant wooden badger...


Yes, but will it be an _ACCURATE_ wooden badger ? :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Tiberious said:


> I'm not sure what all this complaining and speculating is going to do for our cause. We've expressed our desires, I don't think that taunting R2 is going to accomplish anything but perhaps create animosity that nobody needs.
> 
> Maybe we should relax a bit, they know what we want. If it makes business sense to them, they'll make it. If not, then they won't. They own the license, it's up to them.
> 
> Tib


at last, a voice or reason (2 of them, counting dave's posting). thanks guys!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Well once Round2 has repoped all of the Amt Trek kits what will they do next? Repop their repops? This will sustain modelers interests for only so long! Most of the rare ones i.e. Mr. Spock..The Romulan bird of prey ..Klingon Battle Cruiser and K-7 Space Station have been done or announced as in the works. That leaves only the Exploration set and The Gallileo neither of which are even worthy of repoping IMO. Both would require totaly new kits and Round2 would have that ugly problem of tooling costs again! The rest of the newer Trek kits are still widely available on E-Bay at reasonable prices so repoping them will cost more to the consumer than getting one off the bay so whats the point? 

My point is that at some point Round2 will have to expand into more new kits. Just 1 or 2 new small all new kits a year like wer'e seeing now is discouraging. In their hands right now they have an opportunity to make a leap of faith and produce a grail kit for alot of us and proceed with thier commitment for the 1/350E. Will they? Not likely. Please Round2...prove me wrong and release this kit! I will be happy to eat crow on this one. 

Round2 seemingly has a very limited budget for all new tooling and that may be just a fact of life for the time being. I'm sure they are not out to screw us out of the 1/350 Enterprise intentionally. The fact is that the kit never should have been announced in the first place unless the cost projections were analyzed beforehand. I guess in this instance this was not done and they announced the kit before the financing was in place. It's a shame. The longer it's delayed the more expensive it will be for Round2 to incur the huge tooling cost and the light is fading fast. I don't think Round2 will give up their Star Trek licence as long as it makes them money so having another company that can afford it do this project is not an option at this point.

Time will tell and I still have my fingers crossed. I hope by the time of the big hobby show in October Round2 should give us our answer. Will 2011 be a grail year or just more hum-drum reissues? Only the Phantom(Stranger) knows!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

fluke said:


> *OMG!!!!!!   Well then my friend...I may be wrong but I think that you stand very alone on that one, who in their right mind would NOT want one of the MOST important Sci-Fi space ships in a DECENT scale and accuracy for once!!*
> 
> *It's only the ONE ST subject that has been over looked and over due next to the TOS shuttle craft which I hope is next!*
> 
> pant pant pant......its ok...pant pant....I'm done.




The one subject apart from a decent K'Tinga of course. Preferably in 1/350th too.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Well, we've certainly given the guys at Round 2 something to chew on. Here's hoping they take our more reasonable thoughts, concerns and requests to heart.


----------

